# كورل درو الدرس الاول اساسيات الخطوط



## salah_design (1 فبراير 2010)

للامانة هذا درس منقول ولم اقم باي تعديل
*وهذه دروس عن الرسم بالباث Path وهي دروس عربية وسهله جمعناها لكم للفائدة
*​ * وهنا تقديم الأستاذ سامي **[FONT=times new roman, arial]:[/FONT]*​
*أساسيات الخطوط (1)*

تمتاز الصور الإشعاعية Vector بمرونتها عند الاستخدام ضمن النشرات والمطويات وما شابه، حيث يمكن وبكل سهولة تعديل حجمها، تغيير ألوانها، حذف أحد مكوناتها أو إضافة مكون جديد ... إلخ.
في البداية لابد أن نقوم أولاً بمراجعة سريعة لأساسيات في استخدام الخطوط، لأن معظم الرسومات تتكون في الحقيقة من خطوط.
في برنامج Corel Draw 9 ثلاث أدوات أساسية تستخدم لإنشاء وتعديل الخطوط، وهي:



 *رسم خط:*

لرسم خط استخدم قلم الرسم ثم اضغط في نقطة البداية ضغطة واحدة، واضغط مرة أخرى في نقطة النهاية.


 يمكن أيضا أن تضغط على زر Ctrl في لوحة المفاتيح بعد الضغط عند نقطة البداية وأثناء السحب بهدف إنشاء خط مستقيم بدون ميلان.
*إضافة عقد للتحكم:*

تفيد عقد التحكم في عملية تعديل الخط وتشكيله. لإضافة عقد التحكم وتعديلها نستخدم أداة التشكيل.
انقر مرة واحدة على الخط حتى تظهر مربعات التحكم، ثم انقر على أداة التشكيل، أو انقر على أدات التشكيل ثم على الخط. ستختفي مربعات التحكم وتظهر عقد التحكم، وفي الخط المستقيم الذي رسمناه هناك عقدتان فقط، واحدة عند نقطة البداية وأخرى عند نقطة النهاية.


 حدد العقد عن طريق الإحاطة (رسم مربع بواسطة أداة التحديد



) أو النقر على كل عقدة أثناء الضغط على مفتاح Shift بواسطة أداة التشكيل



.
حدد العقدتان بأحد الطريقتين، ثم اضغط على زر



في شريط الأدوات العلوي. لاحظ أنه تم إضافة عقدة بين العقدتين. اضغط مرة أخرى ولاحظ أنه تم إضافة عقدتان هذه المرة، عقدة واحدة بين كل عقددتين. إضغط مرة ثالثة سيتم إضافة أربع عقد. أضغط للمرة الرابعة سيتم إضافة تسع عقدة (عقدة واحدة بين كل عقدتين، هذه هي القاعدة). أصبح مجموع العقدة 17 عقدة ( 2 أصلية + 15 تمت إضافتها).


 ابتداء من اليمين حدد العقدة الأولى ثم الثالثة والخامسة .... وهكذا تحدد تقوم بتحديد العقد الفردية (لا تنسى استخدام مفتاح Shift مع أداة التشكيل).


 اضغط على مفتاح Ctrl ثم وبواسطة أداة التشكيل اسحب أحد العقد المحددة إلى الأسفل مسافة 1 سم تقريبا.


 نهاية الدرس الأول
الدرس التالي: الخطوط المتعرجة.


----------



## salah_design (1 فبراير 2010)

*الدرس الثاني في الخطوط*

*أساسيات الخطوط (2)*

*الخطوط المتعرجة:*

ارسم خطا بوساطة قلم الرسم



(كما في السابق). ثم حدد عقدتي الخط بواسطة أداة التشكيل



 واضغط على زر إضافة عقد



 أربع مرات لإضافة خمسة عشر عقدة بين العقدتين الأصليتين.
حدد الخط بواسطة أداة التحديد 



ثم اضغط على زر (+) في لوحة المفاتيح لإنشاء نسخة من هذا الخط فوق النسخة الأصلية (الآن لديك نسختان فوق بعضهما تماما، والنسخة العلوية هي المحددة).
اسحب الخط العلوي إلى الأسفل مسافة 2 سم تقريباً مع الضغط على مفتاح Ctrl حتى لا يحيد الخط يمينا أو يسار.


 بواسطة أداة التحديد حدد الخط السفلي، ثم اضغط على زر (+) من لوحة المفاتيح لإنشاء نسخة ثالثة من الخط فوق النسخة الثانية تماما.
الآن بواسطة أداة التشكيل اضغط على الخط الثالث، ثم قم بتحديد العقد الفردية (1، 3، 5، 7، ... 15) أثناء الضغط على مفتاح Shift في لوحة المفاتيح.
من قائمة View اختر الأمر Snap to Objects. (يقوم هذا الأمر بجذب العقدة التي تقوم بتحريكها إلى عقدة أخرى في كائن آخر).


 سنقوم الآن بتحريك العقدة الأولى إلى الأعلى أثناء الضغط على مفتاح Ctrl (لابد أن تكون جميع العقد الفريدة محددة. إن فقدت التحديد أثناء العمل أعد تحديد العقد الفردية مرة أخرى ثم كرر هذه الخطوة).


 لاحظ كيف أن العقد التي قمت بتحريكها قد انجذبت إلى العقدة الموجودة في الخط العلوي. هذه الخاصية عديمة الفائدة أثناء عمليات الرسم المختلفة كما سنرى في دروس قادمة إن شاء الله. 
يمكن تطبيق هذه التقنية على جميع أنواع الخطوط المنحية والمستقيمة والمائلة وغيرها.


----------



## salah_design (1 فبراير 2010)

*أساسيات العقد(1):*

*أولا: تدوير العقد:*

أنشيء خطاً، وحدد بالإحاطة عقدتيه بواسطة أداة التشكيل



ثم انقر على زر  إضافة عقد



 خمس مرات لإضافة 30 عقدة.


 حدد العقدة الزوجية (2 ، 4 ، 6 ، 8 ، .... ، 30) أثناء الضغط على مفتاح Shiftفي لوحة المفاتيح.
اضغط على زر تدوير ومط العقد



 ، ثم اضغط على مفتاح Ctrl وقم بتدوير العقد 90 درجة.


 *ثانيا: مط العقد:*

ارسم خطا وقم بإنشاء أربع نسخ منه ببعد 1 سم تقريبا بين كل خط وآخر كالتالي:


حدد الخط المرسوم بواسطة أداة التحديد



.
من القائمة Arrange اختر الأمر Transformatiom.
من نافذة Transformation غير الإعدادات كما هو مبين في الشكل التالي:
 

 

اضغط على زر Apply To Duplicate ثلاث مرات لإضافة ثلاث خطوط أسفل الخط الأساسي.
 حدد بالإحاطة جميع الخطوط، ثم اختر الأمر Combine من القائمة Arrange. 
حدد جميع العقد بالإحاطة بواسطة أداة التشكيل



.
اضغط مرتين على زر إضافة عقدة



مرتين لإضافة 3 عقدة في كل خط.


 حدد بالإحاطة بوساطة أداة التشكيل المجموعة الثانية والرابعة من العقدة أثناء الضغط على مفتاح Shift.


 اختر زر المط Stretch



، ثم اضغط على المربع الأسود العلوي الأوسط واسحبه صعودا أثناء الضغط على مفتاح Shift حتى تقرأ في شريط الإحداثيات - أسفل الشاشة - 175 درجة.


 تفيد هذه العملية في استخدام الخطوط السابقة كدلائل للمنظور (يمكن استخدام خاصية Snap To Objects السابقة لإنشاء مناظر ثلاثية الأبعاد). كما يمكن زيادة العمق عن طريق مط العقد بدرجة أكبر من 175 درجة.
*ثالثا: رسم الخطوط المنحية باستخدام العقد:*

باستخدام التقنية السابقة يمكن إنشاء خطوط منحنية أو متموجة. لتنفيذ ذلك اتبع الخطوات التالية:


ارسم خطين متباعدين مسافة 3 سم تقريبا.
حدد الخطين بواسطة أداة التحديد Pick ثم وحدهما بواسطة الأمر Combine.
حدد جميع العقد بأداة التشكيل ثم انقر ثلاث مرات على زر  إضافة عقدة Add Nodes.
 

 

حدد جميع العقد بالإحاطة ثم انقر زر Convert Line to Curve



لتحويل عقد الخط المستقيم إلى عقد لخط منحني.
حدد بواسطة أداة التشكيل  و مفتاح Shift المجموعات 2 ، 5 ، 7 ، 9.
 

 

اضغط على زر Stretch ثم اسحب مربع التحكم الأسود الأوسط إلى الأسفل أثناء الضغط على مفتاح Shift حتى تصل إلى درجة تكبير 150% تقريبا.
 

 

بواسطة الأمر Break Apart من القائمة Arrange لفصل الخطين (هذا الأمر عكس الأمر Combine الذي يقوم بتجميع الكائنات المحددة).
احذف الخط العلوي لتحصل على خط مموج.


----------



## salah_design (1 فبراير 2010)

*الدرس الثالث*

*أساسيات العقد(2):*

*رابعا: نقاط تحكم العقد:*

يمكن تحويل عقدة الخط المستقيم إلى منحنى كما مر معنا في الدرس السابق بواسطة زر Convert Line To Curve. هذا الأمر مفيد لإنشاء خطوط مائلة عن طريق نقاط التحكم التي تظهر بعد تحويل عقدة الخط المستقيم إلى خط منحني.


 بالضغط على نقطة تحكم العقدة والسحب إلى الأسفل أو إلى الأعلى يتحول الخط المستقيم إلى خط منحني، يتم التحكم في درجة الميلان بواسطة مقدار تحريك نقطة تحكم العقدة.


 *خامسا: فصل العقدة:*

نحتاج أحيانا لفصل العقدة، وخصوصا عندما نريد تقسيم كائن إلى كائنين أو أكثر. وسنلاحظ فائدة هذا الأمر (فصل العقد وتجميعها) في الدروس القادمة بإذن الله.
لفصل العقد ارسم خطا أفقيا، ثم حدد الخط بواسطة أداة التشكيل ثم حدد عقدتي الخط بالإحاطة أو بالنقر علي كل منها أثناء الضغط على مفتاح Shift. ثم أضف عقدة جديدة إلى العقدتين عن طريق زر إضافة عقد



.


 لاحظ أن شريط المعلومات - في الأسفل - يشير إلى وجود 3 عقد.
حدد العقدة الوسطى ثم انقر على زرفصل العقدة Break Node



 . لاحظ الآن أن شريط المعلومات يشير إلى وجود 4 عقد.
أين تقع العقدة الرابعة ؟ العقدة الرابعة هي أسفل العقدة الثالثة تماما (العقدة الوسطى) هذا يعني أنه أصبح لديك خط واحد ولكنه مقسم إلى جزئين. حاول تحريك العقدة الوسطى وأنظر النتيجة.


 لو قمت بحذف أو تحريك أو تلوين أو تغيير حجم أي من القسمين سينطبق نفس الأثر على القسم الآخر. جرب تحريك بواسطة أداة التحديد



، ستلاحظ أن القسمين يتحركان معاً.
لفصل القسمين عن بعضها اختر الأمر Break Apart من القائمة Arrange . الآن أصبح لديك خطان منفصلان. جرب تحريك أحدهما ، ستلاحظ أن الخط الآخر لم يتأثر.
*سادسا: جمع العقدة:*

خطوات جمع العقد هي عكس خطوات فصل العقد. لذلك سنبدأ من المثال السابق. علينا أولا أن نجمع الخطين عن طريق الأمر Combine من القائمة Arrange. ثم قم بتحديد العقدتان بالإحاطة.


 ليس مهما أن تكون العقدتان متطابقتان. الآن اضغط على زر تجميع العقد Join Node



للجمع بين العقدتين.


 كقاعدة : عند فصل العقد نقوم بفصل العقد ثم نفصل الكائن. عند تجميع العقد نوحد الكائن ثم نجمع العقد.


----------



## salah_design (1 فبراير 2010)

*درس الامواج*

*رسم الأمواج:*

الهدف من هذا التمرين ليس رسم الأمواج فحسب، ولكن الهدف الأساسي هو التمرن على استخدام أداة التشكيل



لرسم الأمواج والأشكال اللولبية، وذلك حتى يصبح التعامل مع أداة التشكيل والعقد وأدوات تحكم العقد، وهي الأدوات الأساسية في عمليات الرسم المختلفة مألوفا وسهلا.
لرسم الأمواج ارسم دائرة باستخدام أداة رسم القطع الناقص



 مع الضغط على مفتاح Ctrl لرسم دائرة تامة بقطر 2.5 سم تقريبا (لاحظ شريط المعلومات أسفل النافذة).


 حدد الدائرة ثم اختر الأمر Convert To Curve من القائمة Arrange أو من شريط الأدوات. لاحظ أن عدد العقد أصبح أربع عقد.
بواسطة أداة التشكيل



 حدد العقدتين اليسرى والسفلى ثم اضغط على زر فصل العقد



 (لاحظ أن عدد العقد أصبح 6 ).


 اختر الآن من قائمة Arrange الأمر Break Apart لفصل ربع الدائرة السفلي الأيسر عن بقية الدائرة.
حدد بعدها الجزء الأكبر من الدائرة وقم بحذفه، ليتبقى لديك ربع الدائرة.


 بواسطة أداة التحديد



انقر على ربع الدائرة مرتان حتى تظهر مقابض التدوير.


 قم بتدوير ربع الدائرة 45 درجة أثناء الضغط على مفتاح Ctrl لضبط خطوات الاستدارة بدرجة 15 درجة.


 من قائمة Arrange اختر الأمر Transformation ثم ضع علامة على المربع الأيسر في حقل تحديد اتجاه الحركة، ولاحظ كيف أن البرنامج قد قام بالحسابات اللازمة لنقل الجسم المحدد إلى اليسار تماما.


 الآن وبالضغط على زر Apply To Dublicate  أربع مرات لإنشاء أربع نسخ من ربع الدائرة بشكل متلاصق.


 حدد جميع الأشكال ثم جمعها بواسطة الأمر Combine من القائمة Arrange أو من شريط الأدوات. بعد ذلك جمع كل عقدتين متلاصقتين بواسطة زر تجميع العقد






 لجعل الأمواج أكثر ارتفاعا استخدم أنصاف دوائر كما في الشكل:


 كذلك يمكن إنشاء أمواج أخرى عن طريق ربعين دائرة متعاكسين:


 كذلك يمكن رسم قارب باستخدام أنصاف دوائر (لاحظ أن القارب مكون من 6 أنصاف دوائر وخطان مستقيمان).


----------



## salah_design (1 فبراير 2010)

*اللولب*

*اللولب (1):*

يهدف هذا الدرس إلى تعلم استخدام دلائل الرسم Guidlines واستخدام هذه الخاصية بالإضافة إلى أداة التشكيل Pick Tool لإنشاء أنواع مختلفة ومتعددة من اللولب الذي يستخدم كإضافات في الكثير من الرسومات، وله استخدامات عدة في عمليات التزيين والتجميل.
*ما هي دلائل الرسم؟*
دلائل الرسم هي عبارة عن خطوط إرشادية، يضعها المصممون المحترفون بأبعاد معينة لتحديد منطقة العمل، ولجذب الكائنات حولها أو إليها وإلى جانبها، أو لمساعدتهم في إنشاء بعض الرسومات المعقدة.


 يمكن إضافة دلائل رسم أفقية أو عمودية عن طريق وضع مؤشر الفأرة على المسطرة الأفقية أو العمودية، ثم الضغط على زر الفأرة الأيسر والسحب إلى داخل منطقة الرسم.
يمكن أيضا تحريك هذه الدلائل بعد إنشائها بنفس طريقة تحريك أي كائن أو عنصر آخر.
أفضل وأدق طريقة لإنشاء دلائل الرسم هي عن طريق مربع حوار Guidlines Setup الموجود في القائمة View.


 اضغط على عبارة Horizontal لإضافة دلائل رسم أفقية بالمقاسات التالية: 0 , 10 , 25 mm
اضغط على عبارة Vertical لإضافة دلائل رسم عمودية بالمقاسات التالية: 0 , 75 mm


 

 كبر منطقة العمل، ثم شغل خيار الإنجذاب إلى دلائل الرسم عن طريق الأمر Snap To Guidlines من القائمة View ، أو اضغط على زر



من شريط الأدوات.
ارسم الآن قطع ناقص مبتدأ من الركن العلوي الأيمن نزولا إلى الركن السفلي الأيسر. لاحظ كيف أن القطع الناقص ينجذب إلى دلائل الرسم.


 حدد القطع الناقص، ثم اضغط على زر تحويل إلى منحن



لتحويل القطع الناقص إلى منحن (سبق أن قمنا بتحويل الدائرة إلى منحن عن طريق الأمر Convert To Curve من القائمة Arrange ، وهذا الزر يقوم بالعمل ذاته).
بواسطة أداة التشكيل



 حدد العقتين الوسطى، ثم افصلهماعن طريق زر فصل العقد



 .


 افصل النصفين عن بعضهما عن طريق الأمر Break Apart من القائمة Arrange أو عن طريق زر فصل الكائنات 



.
حدد النصف الأيمن بواسطة أداة التحديد



 ثم اسحب مربع التحكم الأوسط العلوي إلى الأسفل حتى يصل إلى دليل الرسم الأوسط.


 وحد الجزئين عن طريق تحديدهما، ثم الضغط على زر Combine في شريط الأدوات. ثم اجمع العقدتين المفصولتين.


 من خلال القائمة Arrange اختر الأمر Transformation ثم أدخل الرقم -15 في خانة العمودي V:


 اضغط على زر Applay To Duplicate خمس مرات ، ثم أزل دلائل الرسم.


 حدد جميع الأشكال ثم وحدها عن طريق زر Combine في شريط الأدوات، ثم جمع كل عقدتين متطابقتين.


 بالإمكان الحصول على أشكال متعددة من اللولب باستخدام قياسات مختلفة من القطع الناقص.


----------



## salah_design (1 فبراير 2010)

*اللولب 2*

*اللولب (2):*

في هذا الدرس سنقوم بإنشاء لولب متغير الحجم، وسنتعلم أمر مهم جدا ألا وهي عملية التكرار المتدرج بين كائنين مختلفي الحجم أو الشكل، بحيث يتم تكوين أشكال متدرجة من الشكل الأول إلى الشكل الثاني.


 نقوم في هذا الدرس بإنشاء قطاع ناقص تم تعديله كما في الدرس السابق


 من قائمة Arrange اختر الأمر Scale And Mirror وحدد الرقم 30% في خانتي V و H (يمكن اختيار أي نسبة أخرى)، ثم اضغط على زر Apply To Dublicate.


 اسحب الشكل الصغير إلى الأسفل مسافة مناسبة (10 سم مثلا) أثناء الضغط على مفتاح Ctrl.


 سنقوم الآن بدمج تدريجي للجزئين بمقدار  9 درجات. لتنفيذ ذلك اضغط على زرIntractive Blend Tool 



ثم غير الرقم في خانة عدد مرات التكرار Number of Steps إلى 9 مرات



.
اضغط الآن على الشكل العلوي الكبير واستمر بالضغط مع السحب إلى الشكل العلوي الصغير وانتظر لثانية حتى يتم تكوين التكرار.


 اضغط على أحد الأشكل الجديدة، ثم من قائمة Arrange اختر الأمر Seperate ثم الأمر Ungroup لفصل الأجزاء بعضها عن بعض.
شغل الخيار Snap to Objects من القائمة View. بواسطة أداة التشكيل 



حدد الشكل الثاني من الأعلى، ثم بالإحاطة حدد جميع العقد، اضغط على مفتاح Ctrl واسحب العقدة العلوية إلى العقدة السفلية للشكل العلوي الأول في الترتيب، وذلك حتى يتطابق اللولب.


 كرر هذه العملية مع جميع الأشكل الأخرى حتى تحصل على اللولب بشكل متناسق. وحد جميع الأشكل باستخدام الأمر Combine ثم جميع كل عقدتين متطابقتين كما في الدرس السابق.


----------



## salah_design (1 فبراير 2010)

*اللولب 3*

*ابتداء من هذا الدرس سأختصر بعض الخطوات باعتبار أنه تم التدريب عليها بما يكفي في الدروس السابقة، مثلا تعلمنا في الدروس السابقة كيفية فصل العقد ودمجها، وكذلك تجميع الأشكال وفصلها، واستخدام أداة التشكيل والتحديد وغير ذلك. وسأشير في مواضع استخدام الأدوات إلى الأداة بمجرد الاسم وبدون استخدام صورة - سنبدأ باستخدام مفاتيح الاختصار بدلا من ذلك - باعتبار أنه تم التعرف على معظم الأدوات المذكورة. ومن لم يستطع المتابعة، فبإمكانه مراجعة الدروس السابقة والتي لها روابط في أسفل كل درس.*
*الشريط :*

ارسم شكل قطع ناقص بعرض75 ملم وارتفاع 25 ملم( بامكانك تعديل حجم أي شكل بعد أن ترسمه بدقة شديدة عن طريق إدخال الأرقام في حقول حجم الجسم



). ثم حوله إلى منحني Cunvert to Curve ( Ctrl + Q ) ثم افصل النصفين عن بعضها البعض واحذف الشكل العلوي.


 في الشكل المتبقي افصل العقدة الوسطى وافصل الجزئين عن بعضهما.


 حدد الجزء الأيمن، ثم اضغط مفتاح Ctrl واسحب مربع التحكم العلوي الأوسط إلى الأسفل حتى ينقلب الشكل.


 

 حدد النصفين ثم وحدهما بواسطة الأمر Combine ( Ctrl + L )، ثم اجمع العقدتين الوسطى ووحدهما.
من القائمة Arrange استخدم الأمر Transportion، ثم غير القيمة V إلى 20 واضغط على زر Applay to Dublicate.


 

 حدد الشكلان ووحد بينهما ( Ctrl + L ) ثم حدد العقدتين اليسرى واضغط زر Extend Curve to Close



(يقوم هذا الزر بالتوصيل بين العقدتين المفصولتين بخط مستقيم )، كرر هذه العملية مع العقدتين في الجهة اليمنى.


 حدد الشكل ثم اضغط على مفتاح + في لوحة المفاتيح إنشاء نسخة إضافية من الشكل فوق الشكل الموجود (الآن لديك شكلان متماثلان متطابقان فوق بعضهما البعض).
اضغط على زر Mirror Butons



لقلب الشكل رأسا على عقب.


 في نافذة Transportion حدد القيمة V بـ -25 ملم ثم اضغط على زر Apply


 حدد الجزء العلوي، ثم اضغط على زر التعبئة Fill Tool



واختر التعبئة المتدرجة ( F11)



.
حدد لون مناسب ثم اضغط على زر OK.


 

 حدد الشكل السفلي وكرر نفس خطوات التلوين، ولكن في خانة Angle حدد القيمة 180


 حدد الشكلان معا، وفي نافذة Transportion حدد القيمة V بمقدار -50 ثم اضغط على زر Apply To Duplicate عدة مرات حتى تحصل على الشكل التالي:


----------



## q&q (16 فبراير 2010)

أود أن أبدى أعجابى بشرحك
وأنك لم تنتظر كا الأخرين الردود
جميل أن يفعل الأنسان ما يراه صحيح
وأجره على الله 
فجزاك الله خير 
وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك وأتمنا أنك تكمل شرح وعلى فكره شرحك أنا شيفه
سهل وأنا حفظت الصفحه وأن شاء الله أطبق الدروس جيد 
فى رعاية الله


----------



## salah_design (16 فبراير 2010)

q&q قال:


> أود أن أبدى أعجابى بشرحك
> وأنك لم تنتظر كا الأخرين الردود
> جميل أن يفعل الأنسان ما يراه صحيح
> وأجره على الله
> ...


اخي الكريم في البداية اشكر لك كلماتك الطيبة 
اخي الكريم اي مساعدة في برنامج الكورل انا على اتم الاستعداد للاجابة عن اي سؤال وسوف اتابع معك الدروس واذا اردت اي استفسار فانا في الخدمة
فلله الحمد انا صاحب خبرة ممتازة ولا اعتبر نفسي خبير ولكني ولله الحمد اتعامل مع البرنامج من الاصدار 6 ولغاية x4 
شكرا لمرورك يا غالي


----------

